# How do you get your earning from Uber?



## blackvette702 (Jan 18, 2020)

I need to get my earning for the year to file my taxes. How do I get them?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I went to log in and gave me one option since I don’t drive anymore and that option is to update insurance...why can’t this company just give me the info without hoops?

NVM just updated my insurance and am able to get info...whatever


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

blackvette702 said:


> I need to get my earning for the year to file my taxes. How do I get them?


Log into the Uber web site, click on the tax information tab and your summary will be off to the left. Click on it and down load it. IF you were eligible for a 1099-K or 1099-M they will also show up there.


----------



## blackvette702 (Jan 18, 2020)

Thank you.


----------

